# 2015 michigan residential code



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

the Michigan residential code no longer requires AFCI protection any where in the house. Just curious how many other states are following this trend. Of course I found this out after I completed a basement remodle that included a bedroom.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

When did this change? Any link for info?


----------



## rip (Jan 8, 2009)

One of the more significant Michigan amendments in the
MRC which differs largely from the 2008 NEC requirement is
section E3902.11 which specifies arc-fault protection in 1& 2
family dwellings. The 2009 MRC keeps the requirement for
arc- fault protection the same as it was in the 2006 MRC. The
expanded requirement for arc-fault protection specified in the
2008 NEC is not enforceable on 1& 2 family dwelling units
in the State of Michigan


----------



## rip (Jan 8, 2009)

Sadly, the Home Builders Association of Michigan now wants to eliminate AFCI-use in the construction of all new homes. They believe $40 is too much to spend on a safety device that protects families from deadly electrical fires. Are they kidding? If ever there was a reason to call your legislator, this is it. Tell them to protect Michigan families by keeping AFCIs in the residential code.


----------



## rip (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/michigan-residential-code-12752/


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's not the state of Michigan is against safety measures, Rip. The problem is that AFCIs haven't been proven to be affective against anything other than a ground fault. They do not properly detect or stop an arc from happening. Someone will be along shortly with a video showing their lack of effectiveness.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

rip said:


> Sadly, the Home Builders Association of Michigan now wants to eliminate AFCI-use in the construction of all new homes. They believe $40 is too much to spend on a safety device that protects families from deadly electrical fires. Are they kidding? If ever there was a reason to call your legislator, this is it. Tell them to protect Michigan families by keeping AFCIs in the residential code.


Sadly? Do you know that AFCIs are a scam pushed into the code by the manufacturers? It's not that $40 is too much. No, it's more like $5 was too little for them to line their pockets with at regular breaker prices.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I find this pretty credible: 

https://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsar...I_-_Why_I_Have_a_Problem_With_It~20020801.htm

Some acknowledge that there was a problem but that it has been rectified. If that's the case, it's still bad that the devices were mandated before they were reliable. But has anybody replicated this simple, straightforward test to show that the problem has been rectified? (And not some doctored video of a setup that doesn't represent typical voltages etc. - such videos actually make me more suspicious.)


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

*AFCI's Demonstrate Corruption*

Yes the above link is great! (the article by Huddleston) Sorry I don't have a video either, but...

For me the definitive paper on how AFCI's came to be & where they are now, is by Mr. Engel, a long-time Westinghouse / Cutler-Hammer / Eaton Electrical Engineer:

http://www.combinationafci.com/resources/doc_ieee_combination_afci.pdf

In this he thoroughly demonstrates how "The key drivers behind this were the AFCI manufacturers, their NEMA organization, and UL." (2nd to final paragraph)

The whole process sounds like it should have been done in the smoky back room of a speakeasy in Cicero Illinois...


----------

